# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Thinking green

## Traveler

How much do we really know about the climate rescue?


Some tips I found while on the cruise ship to Italy:

AT  HOME
1.    Buy energy saving bulbs.
2.    Only run dishwashers, washing machines when they are fully loaded.
Wash in warm not hot water.
3.    2 degrees can make a difference.- Don’t overheat rooms
4.    Think balmy, not boiling. –Water heater thermostat no higher than 45 degrees.
5.    Double-up for cold weather – Double-pane windows will trap more heat inside your home, so you use less energy in the winter.
6.    A clean filter is an efficient filter: - A clean filter ensures that these appliances run as efficiently as possible.
7.    Out with the old:- Replace inefficient appliances with new ones.  You will save hundreds of kg of carbon dioxide and hundreds of euros a year by updating everything. When shopping choose products based on their energy-saving rating.
8.    Switch off AND unplug:- Many electronic devices continue to draw power even when they are turned off.
9.    Take a quick shower:- Showers account for two-thirds of all household water-heating costs.
10.    Plant a tree:- Trees produce clean air for us to breathe .Planting shade trees around your house also will help reduce your summer air-conditioning bills.
11.    Prefer local products:- Buying locally means less energy is required to drive your products to the market. Grow your own if possible. 
12.    Go green:- Green-energy suppliers produce electricity from renewable sources like wind and hydroelectric power.
                *******                ************
WHILE ON THE ROAD
1.    Combat deflation:- Make sure your car’s tyres are properly inflated. You will 
use less gas.
2.    Drive less.  Do more:- Think ahead when running errands. Combine trips so
you are not using your car for single-purpose trips
3.    Drive in company. Every passenger in your carpool means one car less on the 
road.
4.    Put your junk in storage:- A car is not a closet.  Don’t keep your trunk full 
with items.  An extra 40 kg reduces fuel economy by up to 2%. Put luggage inside your car rather than on the roof to minimize drag and increase gas mileage.
5.    When you are sitting in traffice, switch off the engine.  Even at idle, an engine 
consumes fuel.
6.    Use public transportation instead of taking your car in the centre.
---------------               ----------------------          ------------------------------
How green do you think?
Have you noticed the climate changing?  How do YOU help?
Do you have any tips to add?

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

Saying Hi to Everyone
Hello,
My name is Farrukh and doing BS(CS).
I am new here. This forum is really very nice and I'm happy to join. 
Hope that I could make good friends of this forum and happy to share some ideas.

----------


## jackk001

The five-year pilot project backed by India, Mexico and other nations aims to embed nature into national accounts to draw in the full benefits of services such as coastal protection from mangroves or watersheds for rivers that feed cities and crops.

"We're here today to create something that no one has tried before: a global partnership that can fundamentally change the way governments value their ecosystems," World Bank President Robert Zoellick told reporters in the Japanese city of Nagoya.One of our open-order contractors that supplies us carpet brought in a proposal for recycling our old carpet," says Jim Fesona, facilities manager, University of Colorado-Denver. In 1996, Fesona replaced the carpet in the 8,000-square-foot library's second floor at Auraria Higher Education Center, which is a shared facility of the university, Metro State College and Community College of Denver. "It didn't add any more to the cost of the project; instead of paying the installer to haul the carpet away and send it to the landfill, we paid the carpet manufacturer the same amount of money to recycle it."

----------


## jeckvilson

The five-year pilot project backed by India, Mexico and other nations aims to embed nature into national accounts to draw in the full benefits of services such as coastal protection from mangroves or watersheds for rivers that feed cities and crops.

----------


## ewaste

Going green is getting very popular these days, as we all are now getting aware that its really important to conserve our nature as well as environment for better future. And there are many things which can help us to do so, like using energy efficient electrical items and recycling things which can be easily reused after recycling.

----------


## Eugene21

Yea Green is natural and I love the way you have mentioned how we can think Green and  become natural.

----------


## seniorlivingca

The five-year pilot project backed by India, Mexico and other nations aims to embed nature into national accounts to draw in the full benefits of services such as coastal protection from mangroves or watersheds for rivers that feed cities and crops.

----------


## davidsmith36

Becoming environmentally friendly is getting exceptionally famous nowadays, as we as a whole are presently getting mindful that its truly essential to monitor our tendency and environment for better future. What's more, there are numerous things which can help us to do as such, such as utilizing vitality productive electrical things and reusing things which can be effectively reused in the wake of reusing.

----------


## Adamjones

See some of Xerox's contributions to the going green movement as Gabby describes what thinking green throughout Xerox means.
Most people claim to be pro-environment, but psychological and practical factors must be addressed before they will actually hop on a bus.

----------


## Debra6

ds cjsd dckdssn

----------

